# Chain catcher



## samh (May 5, 2004)

do i need a chain catcher to avoid Andy Schleck type problem with SRAM rival, force?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

it's never a bad idea to use one. ever the most perfectly set-up derailleur can (and will) drop a chain every now and then.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I don't know why anyone would not use a simple chain catcher with a carbon or lightweight aluminum frame. I can't remember the last time I dropped a chain inside, but again, why wouldn't you have a chain catcher? Some sense of pride... "I know how to adjust a FD, why would I need one..." ?


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I agree with above.


----------

